

Is Charging for Information Right or Wrong? - JacobAldridge
http://chris.pirillo.com/is-charging-for-information-right-or-wrong/

======
ChuckMcM
The simple answer to the question is "Neither."

Tl;dr version Chris Brogen created a 'webinar' which one can access for $47
which gives you Chris' take on how to best exploit Google+, unsurprisingly
some haters have come out and lambasted him for it.

Its impossible to truly fathom why some people respond the way they do, we can
speculate but without telepathy that is ultimately unsatisfying. As a free
market type I'm all for Chris charging what ever he wants to 'teach' Google+,
others can offer their own version for less (or more) and people who don't
think its 'worth' it don't have to buy it. Its not like their life will be
ruined because they couldn't afford it.

Most people forget that money has two values, the value placed on it by the
person receiving it, and the value that the person giving it. They can be
wildly different. When a third party evaluates a transaction based on their
personal value of money they can often come to an erroneous conclusion as to
who it favors.

So if $50 for you is a week of groceries to feed your family and sometimes you
can't find that $50. It's insane to spend that kind of money on training for a
product or service which will probably be completely different 2 months from
now. If $50 for you is the rounding error on the tip you left for dinner, then
paying it for someone to summarize Google+ for you rather than spending two or
three or eight hours of your time figuring it out on your own is probably a
no-brainer.

So 'charging' for information is neither 'Right' nor 'Wrong.' Tricking people
into paying for something they didn't expect? That can be wrong. Mis-
representing the information you're presenting? That can be wrong. But if
you're up front with what you pay and what it is, and better yet if you offer
money back if they aren't satisfied. Not 'Wrong' in the slightest.

------
beej71
Give me $5 and I'll tell you.

